# free photo editing software



## diggerjeff (Jul 18, 2004)

here is a real nifty photo editing program .  it is offered free as a promo  from google. it is very easy to use to resize and enhance photos as well as managing your photos. 

 http://www.picasa.com/google/?promo=hpp4


----------



## S.C. Warner (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi! From all the recent publicity Google received from it's Picasa2 release, I decided to give it a try. Still free, and easy download and quick install. I've used several photo editor programs, and can say Picasa2 is very impressive. Especially for being user friendly (easy to use!) and options. Has anyone commented on how they feel it compares to the first release? Is it about the same or do you notice any real changes worth mentioning?  Thanks!
 sc


----------

